# Breast Implant - Removing!!!



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Longtime lurker - first time poster.

I'm 46, my wife is 39. Happily married for 14 years with 3 kids.

Our sexlife has been a rollercoaster but for past few years has been great. We are really connecting on a lot of levels.

When we were first dating I was a young idiot! I didn't know what I wanted and was seeing other women - with her knowledge. I had been married before and was enjoying the single life. But I knew I was in love with her - it just took me a while to figure it all out.

While we were dating she knew I loved bigger breasts on a woman and she was a small A cup. So she got breast implants to a C-D cup and as a self proclaimed expert - they are spectacular! lol. They really did a great job and really look good on her. I know she did it partly to get me to marry her.

So here we are 15 years later and she wants a tummy tuck - due to all the babies. She's 5ft and 105lbs and pretty fit but can't get rid of the pregnancy skin. She may or may not do this but does tell me that in the near future she will have to get her implants removed - and will NOT be replacing them.

Well I admit this is really bothering me. She looks so good with them that the thought of her being an A cup is selfishly depressing. 

I know it's her body.
I know it's selfish of me.
I know I need to support her no matter what.
I know her first surgery was painful and apparantly getting them removed is even worse - but I'm like well while they are in there why not get new ones put in?

So this is something for me to NOT look forward to.

I hope that all makes sense. I'm just looking for feedback - all is welcome - I know it will help my through the thought process.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

marty1966 said:


> I know it's her body.
> I know it's selfish of me.
> I know I need to support her no matter what.


Well, that's the truth, and you already know that, so working on acceptance is your only option. 

Implants don't last forever and do need to replaced at some point...I'm assuming this is why your wife will be doing this? 

It's entirely her decision as to whether she wants foreign objects in her body or not. You have the right to your feelings, but she has the right to choose what's best for her body. If she's happy with herself, try and be happy with that.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

marty1966 said:


> I know she did it partly to get me to marry her.


This was a risk you took when you married her. You like big breasts and you married someone with an A cup. Then you ASSUMED she'd keep the fake boobs forever.

Personally I'm wondering why she wants them removed?


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

I was actually kinda curious, I did not read why she was removing the implants, because of the age or because of the tummy tuck?


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> This was a risk you took when you married her. You like big breasts and you married someone with an A cup. Then you ASSUMED she'd keep the fake boobs forever.
> 
> Personally I'm wondering why she wants them removed?


Not technically true - I married someone with a D Cup that had previously been an A Cup. 

Naive of me not to recognize they wouldn't last forever but I just assumed if you have to have surgery to remove them why wouldn't you just get new ones put in. 

She's under the impression they only last so long before you have to get them reomved due to age.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

What are her reasons for wanting them removed completely?


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> What are her reasons for wanting them removed completely?


She's under the impression they only last so long before you have to get them removed due to age.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

marty1966 said:


> Not technically true - I married someone with a D Cup that had previously been an A Cup.
> 
> Naive of me not to recognize they wouldn't last forever but I just assumed if you have to have surgery to remove them why wouldn't you just get new ones put in.
> 
> She's under the impression they only last so long before you have to get them reomved due to age.


But you knew she did it to catch you. 

I've heard one reason they need to be replaced is because when you age your real boobs droop but the implants stay where they are. Have a friend whose mom is in her 60's and she never had them replaced so it now looks like she has 4 boobs - 2 up nice and high and the real ones down low.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dude I'm a nurse. It might not be a bad thing that she removes them eventually. I've had a few female patients who had breast implants. They might look good when they're younger but when they start hitting their 70s and 80s (maybe 60s too idk) and they still have those implants? Eventually it will just look really ****ed up.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

A lot of women experience issues - scar tissue can build up and tighten and change their shape over time, the pouches can degrade and start leaking, a woman's body shape can change thus causing the implants to look weird or not fit properly.

If she isn't having issues with them, they are probably ok and don't need to be removed, but only a doctor can make that call.

Now, if she's sick of having a D cup on such a small frame, that's a different issue. Maybe that's her reason for wanting them taken out and not replaced but she doesn't want to say so to you.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

news flash...you can't just 'take them out'...and that's that...you can keep implants in till you die...however every 8 to 10 years you should have them replaced due to bag degradation. Either wait till the bags change or just change them out..

...but 'nope'...you see you need to have enough breast tissue to reconstruct 'a breast'...a voluptuous breast...her skin has been stretched thin...and tissue dissipates...changes with age...she will have a 'skin sag'...with nipples pointed to the ground...there will be no 'breast'...nothing to grab...no 'roundness' if you will... at all... imagine a balloon...then the air taken out....what do you have left? That will be her chest...you just can't go from implants to none in 'most cases'....you 'must have' pliable breast tissue for the doc to work with...to create a breast... 'if she does' she will have more scaring for sure..and they will be a helluva lot less 'supple'...'if' a breast can be created at all...without an implant. 
If she wants to go smaller...she can...doc would put smaller in and cut excess skin around it...and might have to move the nipples/aureolas...perhaps add a lift...more scaring/more money... 
it's not as ez as she may think...which she will find out.. 
I've had implants for over 22 years...started under the muscle...a year ago they had to reconstruct everything and go over the muscle...and do a lift...it was horrible...and cost me over 14 grand...I look great...but it was a process from hell... painful...

taking them out...may not be as easy as she thinks...,not if she wants to still look good nakid. trust me on this...and a good surgeon will be making that perfectly clear


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> But you knew she did it to catch you.


I know - so a part of me feels like it's a little bait and switch. She cared enough back then - why not now?



Mavash. said:


> I've heard one reason they need to be replaced is because when you age your real boobs droop but the implants stay where they are. Have a friend whose mom is in her 60's and she never had them replaced so it now looks like she has 4 boobs - 2 up nice and high and the real ones down low.


Well that's not anywhere close to how she looks. And she's only 39. I guess part of it for her is that if she gets them replaced within next few years then she'll have to get the replaced/removed again when she's in her 50's-60's.

I get that and understand that but.......


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stella Moon said:


> news flash...you can't just 'take them out'...and that's that...you can keep implants in till you die...however every 8 to 10 years you should have them replaced due to bag degradation. Either wait till the bags change or just change them out..
> 
> ...but 'nope'...you see you need to have enough breast tissue to reconstruct 'a breast'...a voluptuous breast...her skin has been stretched thin...and tissue dissipates...changes with age...she will have a 'skin sag'...with nipples pointed to the ground...there will be no 'breast'...nothing to grab...no 'roundness' if you will... at all... imagine a balloon...then the air taken out....what do you have left? That will be her chest...you just can't go from implants to none in 'most cases'....you 'must have' pliable breast tissue for the doc to work with...to create a breast... 'if she does' she will have more scaring for sure..and they will be a helluva lot less 'supple'...'if' a breast can be created at all...without an implant.
> If she wants to go smaller...she can...doc would put smaller in and cut excess skin around it...and might have to move the nipples/aureolas...perhaps add a lift...more scaring/more money...
> ...


Sorry to hear what you had to go through. I really appreciate your comments though - see I hadn't even thought about this aspect of it. Now how do I bring this up to her?!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Research what Stella is saying. You might be stressing over nothing.

And don't say a word to your wife. Let a doctor tell her.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Jasel said:


> Dude I'm a nurse. It might not be a bad thing that she removes them eventually. I've had a few female patients who had breast implants. They might look good when they're younger but when they start hitting their 70s and 80s (maybe 60s too idk) and they still have those implants? Eventually it will just look really ****ed up.


breast implants...need maintenance as you age...if you need to tweak them...you tweak them...lmao! Ya can't just pop them in and think in 10 15 years your going to still have them the same nice titties...ha! In some cases maybe...lucky girls... but things shift...weight fluctuates and things can go south...haha...

having breast implants is a life time responsibility...you need to maintain their appearance for them to be of any use... haha! 
..and of course to remain healthy...


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

marty1966 said:


> Sorry to hear what you had to go through. I really appreciate your comments though - see I hadn't even thought about this aspect of it. Now how do I bring this up to her?!


it sucked...'things changed' for me...but I dealt with it. 
and 'taking them out' wasn't an option...I had to go full boar with another plan...

worth it though...I'm broke...but hey...I would rather look like (eve) as in Adam and Eve...than not 'look right'...for my own self confidence. After all I got myself into this...20 some years ago..ha! 

but yea...you may be stressing over nothing...she will be in a world of surprise...again a 'good surgeon' will tell you...he can take them out...of course...but...she may not have...'a breast'....

could be lookin like a basset hound ear (flat and long)...with a nipple hangin at the end of it.... i've seen it! just like that to... 'not ok'.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

...just explain to her what you've learned...go with her to the docs visit...ask questions...'is there enough supple breast tissue to create 'a breast' without an implant?' 

maybe google pics of implants taken out on the net....see what you come up with ... brace yourself....


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Be supportive of her choice and make it clear that it IS her choice and you love her no matter what but that you are worried, it IS major surgery and you'd like to attend her consultation. Then ask the doctor any questions she misses. Always emphasize her health and her safety and how SHE will feel about the results.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go to the cosmetic surgeon with her so you can ask the kinds of questions that shed light on your concerns.

AFTER that appointment, I really think you should be honest and tell her you can't help but be worried about missing her large breasts since that is something you have always been attracted to in women. Reassure her of your love for her and support whatever decision she makes so long as you know you have been heard.

Shocking how the men haven't jumped into this thread to insinuate your wife is having an affair with a man who likes small breasts.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Being an A cup I highly doubt she did them just to marry you. She did this to boost her own self esteem. She has remained confident even with the thought of going back to an A cup and that is something to be proud of.

What would happen if she were in a freak accident that drastically changed her appearance? Would you still feel the same about her then? For better or for worse???

Yes, you are currently being selfish and quite shallow. Love your wife for who she is. You loved her enough to bring children into this world and there is so much more to her then just her looks. 

It is your job to support her and her decisions. I just watched a show where implants have contaminated the woman's body. It was quite disturbing as the silicone(or other material used) turned black and molded making these women very sick.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What would happen if she were in a freak accident that drastically changed her appearance? Would you still feel the same about her then? For better or for worse???
> 
> Yes, you are currently being selfish and quite shallow. Love your wife for who she is. You loved her enough to bring children into this world and there is so much more to her then just her looks.


But she wasn't in an accident, and she doesnt have cancer. She is willingly altering the appearance that her husband fell in love with. She isn't having any symptoms and in fact is willingly going under the knife again for a tummy tuck. 

I don't think he's being shallow, I think he's being honest. He didn't say he would no longer love a small breasted wife. He simply said he loves her large breasts and doesn't want to willingly give them up. If my H decided he didn't like his freakishly larg penis and wanted to have it cut down to average, I might have something to say about that. Of course that's absurdly hypothetical, but the principal is the same.



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It is your job to support her and her decisions. I just watched a show where implants have contaminated the woman's body. It was quite disturbing as the silicone(or other material used) turned black and molded making these women very sick.


To date, there have been ZERO studies that confirm that popular myth.


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Being an A cup I highly doubt she did them just to marry you. She did this to boost her own self esteem. She has remained confident even with the thought of going back to an A cup and that is something to be proud of.
> 
> What would happen if she were in a freak accident that drastically changed her appearance? Would you still feel the same about her then? For better or for worse???
> 
> ...


She has admitted she mainly had them enhanced for me.

If she was in an accident? - I don't know how I'd feel but as she hasn't it doesn't seem relevant. Seems like that would be a totally situation. 

I never said I didn't love my wife for who she is - I love her deeply - and no matter what she looks like. For better or worse - of course.

Anything in this world can go wrong but based on what I know implants are generally safe.

I have a bunch of old metal fillings in my teeth - some studies have shown they are extremely toxic - but only to some people. Doesn't mean I'm going to have all my fillings removed....


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Go to the cosmetic surgeon with her so you can ask the kinds of questions that shed light on your concerns.
> 
> AFTER that appointment, I really think you should be honest and tell her you can't help but be worried about missing her large breasts since that is something you have always been attracted to in women. Reassure her of your love for her and support whatever decision she makes so long as you know you have been heard.
> 
> *Shocking how the men haven't jumped into this thread to insinuate your wife is having an affair with a man who likes small breasts.*


Lighten up. She did have them to have an affair. She married him. LOL. So she did it for a man. To get attention from this guy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> Lighten up. She did have them to have an affair. She married him. LOL. So she did it for a man. To get attention from this guy.


And the point goes to Entropy. Snap!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Well Marty is being a tad shallow of course. He is not focused on his wife's health per se. But he may actually be protecting his marriage here ....

That said he is being honest that he is attracted to her because of her breasts. Sexual attraction is key in a marriage. 

Your wife may not be happy with getting rid of them. But she may also be testing you. Like do you love me or my tatas?

I think I would talk it through with her. This is a body change. This is the opposite of her wanting to get a boob job but it is a body change.

So I suggest you tell her that you prefer she not change her body image. That said, I really hope that if this is something she feels she needs to do for her health and well being you can support her. Maybe she can drop the size down from what it has been.

And I concede she also did it for her own self esteem and NOT just for this guy. Life is not black and white.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> And the point goes to Entropy. Snap!


Sigh. Anyway this is interesting. This is a different spin on this stuff.

Ultimately he needs to flat love this woman for who she is. I get the dilemma though. This may be one of those times where he needs to lobbey for attraction. But to me it would really matter why she wanted to remove them. I am trying to put myself in his shoes and be honest.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Implants are tricky in that it literally masks the mammogram "read" and the entire surface looks milky white, much like breast cancer does. She is smart to get them removed. Too many doctors attribute the white dots/spots around breast tissue as being related to scar tissue around implants when the reality can be much more life threatening. I am a breast cancer survivor who also used to work many years ago for a plastic surgeon. He said that all women post 45 (at the latest) should get them removed because of the often times false mammogram reads and if she keeps them, at the very least get a breast MRI. This is about her life OP, respect that.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Implants are tricky in that it literally masks the mammogram "read" and the entire surface looks milky white, much like breast cancer does. She is smart to get them removed. Too many doctors attribute the white dots/spots around breast tissue as being related to scar tissue around implants when the reality can be much more life threatening. I am a breast cancer survivor who also used to work many years ago for a plastic surgeon. He said that all women post 45 (at the latest) should get them removed because of the often times false mammogram reads and if she keeps them, at the very least get a breast MRI. This is about her life OP, respect that.


Is she removing them because of a breast cancer scare? No. 
I don't think he is in anyway disrespecting her by telling her how he feels about her breasts...
Breast cancer runs in my family. It killed my aunt and my grandmother. I have a mamo done annually and they do it a certain way for women with implants...saline...now for those that have chosen silicone it's recommended they get an MRI done every three years so there is a higher maintenance to it to get checked...so yes you need to factor this issue in but it certainly doesn't mean you can't have implants. It's a personal choice. My daughter knows there's cancer in the family and she still opted for silicone (MRI's) for her checks....I'm saline....more extensive mamo...etc... Again personal choice...we all make them. 

I don't think he's shallow at all. And there's a difference between just going smaller and simply thinking one can just 'take them out' and life moves on...that's just not the case as i have explained. She will be finding this out. 'Breasts' need to exist here do they not??...not a flap of left over hangin stretched out skin with a floppin nipple...again back to reconstruction and good breast tissue...it's not just a matter of pulling an implant and thar ya go...boob! Nope. 

Having said that it should be a mutual decision...it should matter to her what he thinks...this is about a choice not something because of an accident/ disfigurement...just not the same thing here.... These have been a major part of his sexual arousal and for her to just to opt and take that away I think is selfish...going smaller i can see....and it still should be discussed but she's under the impression she's just going to take them out and all will be good in the world. They both need to go in and get an assessment together...for a truly appropriate answer for her situation.
Those are his boobies too.


----------



## Hall33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Marty,

I'll throw my two cents in, because I happen to be going through the exact same thing with my wife at the moment. Though slightly different circumstances.

I met my wife a few years *after* she had her breasts done. When we met she was a full D-cup (from a B). This is how I know her, as a woman with the breasts she has now.

She's been talking about having them removed, because she doesn't wanna deal with replacing them every ten years, and then deal with them when she's in her 60's and above, I get that.

Ultimately I love her no matter what, and honestly if I had met her with a B-cup, her former breasts, and she wanted to get them done bigger, I'd very likely argued against it.

For me, like you it sounds, I'm aware of the selfish aspect I'm feeling, I like big boobs, part of my attraction to my wife(PART OF), Is my wife's breasts, in a similar way part of my wifes attraction to me she says, are my arms. So part of me thinks, but you've got great boobs!, they're perfect for your frame, you're a fit girl with slight hips so they give you that nice hourglass shape and no matter how many times I see them, every time you pull your shirt off it's like a nice surprise! I'm not a butt guy, I'm not a leg guy, I'm a breast man.

Then there's the part thats not selfish and think, I'm there for you whatever you choose, and I want you to be happy. (which is ultimately what matters most)

Then there's part of me that worries, that because I only know you with the boobs you have, It'll be like you altering what, at least I know as YOU.

Then there's a part that doesn't want her to get them removed, because I worry few months later saying, what did I do, I hate being a B, I want my boobs back, and having to spend 10k all over again!

So I get it, there's a whole range of feelings involved, some selfish, some honest worry.


----------



## palikero (Mar 9, 2013)

My wife had her implants removed recently after we had our first child. I love my wife and I had objections, I voiced them. Ultimately she did not care and had them taken out. 

I have sympathy for you. I was a little bummed for the following reasons.

First, she got the implants to snag a husband. Once she landed me. One of the first things was to get rid of them. It might be just me but I feel that it is a dishonest thing to do.

Second, her boobs completely deflated and sag quite a bit more. If you think they are just going to reduce in size, you are sadly mistaken. Before they were perky and nice, now they are saggy and flat. Supper unattractive. IT would have been much better if she had never gotten the implants to begin with. 

Now she feels unattractive and has zero sex drive because she has lost confidence in her appearance. 

I said my peace before she removed her implants. No reason to say anything now. I would hate to make her feel more self conscious and know that I don't think she is attractive anymore. 

Not sure if this will help anyone. I would recommend getting a smaller set of implants or a lift with the removal. Just removing them looks horrible and did not do us any favors.


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

Just WOW.. i mean OP c'mon are you serious. Giver her a break man. She had the implants for you for 15 years. I think it's time you cut her some slack.


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks to all the helpful posters and those that provided contructive criticism.


----------

